# Billing 99367 Medical Team Conference



## tkd (Mar 16, 2010)

I am needing help with billing 99367 medical team conference.  I am hearing that it is a bundles service with an E/M per Medicare and then I read that it is billable.  I would appreciate any information.

Thank you,
Teresa


----------

